# How reliable is the LUAS timetable wise?



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

Hi

Someone I know hopes to start work in Dublin and will be commuting.

They will be relying on the LUAS red line at around 8:00 AM.  If things run smoothly they can make it to work with about 5 or 6 minutes to spare but any hiccups and they will be late.

Generally, can the LUAS be relied upon at this time of the morning?

They state every 5-7 minutes I think.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Nov 2008)

i get it most morning and find it very good. A car getting in the way is the onyl hold up i've had. Oh or a car running into the Luas


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> A car getting in the way... or a car running into the Luas


 
OK thanks.  How common an occurrence is this in your experience?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> OK thanks. How common an occurrence is this in your experience?


 
just be once a month or once a year. Only other prob i ever had was a traffic light wouldn't change


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Nov 2008)

<edit>
Its not every 5-7 minutes in my experience. That said you'd rarely be waiting longer than 15~20 mins for one. Usually its around 10 mins in my experience.
</edit>

Apologies, in my tiredness I thought you were talking about the Dart. My bad. Strike the above. Luas never more than 10 mines. Assuming you can fit on it, as it gets packed.


----------



## Havana (11 Nov 2008)

I've rarely had to wait ten minutes for a luas even at off peak times. I've always found them very reliable. 

But if he is that worried about being late for work then his best bet is to leave the house earlier if possible. Where is he travelling from and to?


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

Havana said:


> But if he is that worried about being late for work then his best bet is to leave the house earlier if possible.


 
Not possible. Overall commute is dictated by train to Connolly - cannot get LUAS any earlier than 8ish.

Thanks all. If e.g. it's rare to wait longer than 10 minutes, it'll probably be OK.


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Nov 2008)

Depends on the timetable just choose your time carefully. If its the sligo/maynooth train, its often delayed 5 - 10 mins trying to get into connolly if it misses its slot. But only at certain times.


----------



## Havana (11 Nov 2008)

Ah right. Suppose only time will tell but as i said i've always found it a great service. He should mate sure he already has his ticket such as a weekly or monthly ticket so he can just jump straight on the tram if there is one there. Nothing worse than waiting for your ticket when you can hear the doors closing.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Nov 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Its not every 5-7 minutes in my experience. That said you'd rarely be waiting longer than *15~20 mins* for one. Usually its around 10 mins in my experience.


 
never waited that long for one


----------



## markpb (11 Nov 2008)

I've been taking the Luas for about twenty months and I've only had problems three times (all mechanical breakdowns). All the other trips have been perfectly reliable except for 10-30 seconds delays when some idiot blocks a yellow box. I've never had to wait more than 4 minutes during peak and 10 minutes off-peak.

I've only used the green line which is mostly off-street so your mileage may vary with the red line.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

Great - sounding pretty reliable by most accounts then.

Now all they have to worry about is a train strike...


----------



## markpb (11 Nov 2008)

Luas drivers have a no-strike clause in their contract.

If you're used to commuting by Irish Rail, using Luas will be a breath of fresh air (not literally, it can be a bit of a Calcutta express at rush hour). If there are problems, there'll be announcements at the platform and by the driver and there'll usually be staff at the closed stops to tell you how to complete your journey. It's not perfect but its a lot better.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

markpb said:


> Luas drivers have a no-strike clause in their contract.


 
I was actually referring to the Iarnrod Eireann section of the journey - but this is good to know anyway.


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Nov 2008)

Actually I thought you were talking about the DART. I've edited my comments above. Doh!


----------



## knealecat (11 Nov 2008)

i work on the LUAS, and very reliable. you should have no problem. they put extra trams on the line for the peak hours


----------



## Complainer (11 Nov 2008)

markpb said:


> Luas drivers have a no-strike clause in their contract.


I'm not an expert on this, but I don't think it is possible for a contract to sign away legal rights, such as the right to strike.


----------



## Caveat (11 Nov 2008)

Complainer said:


> I'm not an expert on this, but I don't think it is possible for a contract to sign away legal rights, such as the right to strike.


 
Took it at face value, but it sounded odd to me too.


----------



## extopia (12 Nov 2008)

markpb said:


> it can be a bit of a Calcutta express at rush hour...



Eh, not really. The Luas is nothing like India (even the red line)


----------



## theresa1 (12 Nov 2008)

http://struggle.ws/wsm/ws/2004/82/siptu.html


----------



## depression (12 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Took it at face value, but it sounded odd to me too.



How come the Army and Guards cant officially strike so ?


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2008)

depression said:


> How come the Army and Guards cant officially strike so ?


 
Well maybe you should go and find out if you're interested.


----------



## depression (12 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Well maybe you should go and find out if you're interested.



I would consider a question to be helpful. Thanks for the show of interest in the question but I dont consider your post quoted above to be helpful


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2008)

depression said:


> Thanks for the show of interest in the question but I dont consider your post quoted above to be helpful


 
At least as helpful and relevant though as _your_ question in a thread concerned with the reliability of the LUAS


----------



## Complainer (13 Nov 2008)

theresa1 said:


> http://struggle.ws/wsm/ws/2004/82/siptu.html


I'd love to find out more about this. I wonder if the 'closed shop' agreement is actually enforceable? What happens if an existing employee leaves SIPTU? Regardless of what agreement the employer has with SIPTU, can the no-strike agreement be binding on an employee?


----------



## depression (13 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> At least as helpful and relevant though as _your_ question in a thread concerned with the reliability of the LUAS



For someone with 2,095 posts compared to my mere 18, thats a extremely childish and immature response. Furthermore, with 2,095 posts  to your name, it was you who took the thread off topic and deeper in a discussion concerning  no-strike clauses. That was the example you showed to someone new like myself wth only 18 posts. You also did it first. You should check the sty in your own eye before you point out the imperfections of others. At only 18 posts I now understand the rules. If you dont' understand at 2,095 posts then there is no hope for you.


----------



## Caveat (13 Nov 2008)

depression said:


> For someone with 2,095 posts...etc..etc...there is no hope for you.


 
Relax. It's only a forum.



> Furthermore, with 2,095 posts to your name, it was you who took the thread off topic and deeper in a discussion concerning no-strike clauses.


 


The existence or otherwise of no-strike clauses *for the LUAS *is hardly off topic since it obviously may have a bearing on their reliability.  

On the other hand, asking about the army or gardaí is obviously off topic.

But post away if you like.


----------



## MandaC (13 Nov 2008)

In all fairness, the LUAS Red Line is very reliable.  I have never been waiting any more than four minutes for one.  I got on from Red Cow to Connolly.  Had to give it up, though, as I never got a seat from Red Cow and was squashed like a sardine all the way in.  Very uncomfortable.


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2008)

Thanks Manda - it's working out great for them as it happens.


----------



## depression (14 Nov 2008)

Caveat said:


> Relax. It's only a forum.



Take your own advice. For someone with 2,095 posts compared to my mere 19, thats yet another extremely childish and immature response.



Caveat said:


> The existence or otherwise of no-strike clauses *for the LUAS *is hardly off topic since it obviously may have a bearing on their reliability.
> 
> On the other hand, asking about the army or gardaí is obviously off topic.




The reason why the Army and Gardai cannot strike is pertinent to the 'No-Strike' clause concept as you well know. With  2,095 posts to your name
I suggest you stop digging holes. Your 2,095 posts gives your greater responsibility and blame not greater power to bully new posters who learn the rules apparently much more quickly than yourself.  You are expected to know better as with 2,095 posts you should know most new members are not going to take nonsense accusations you make about them lying down. At only 18 posts I underastood the rules. If you dont' understand at 2,095 posts then there is no hope for you. You are only as good as your last post.
I suggest you take responsibility not only for your original off topic remarks but for my responses which you intentionally provoked, this being more important than the original issue to you, and which I make not out of any desire to engage with you but out of self defense and a desire for unfairness to not go unchallenged.




Caveat said:


> But post away if you like.




So noble of you to grant me the right to post in my own defense. I will continue unlike you to post within the posting guidelines which I have learned and understood. I suggest as you approach 3000 posts you should also learn and understand them.


----------



## aircobra19 (14 Nov 2008)

Stop already.


----------

